# Week Aqua RGB-UV



## Barbara Turner (1 Jan 2021)

Hi All 
Has anyone tried or heard of this company before. If the photo's are anything to go by the build quality look alot better than some of the budget chinese lights out there.














						Zhuhai Week Photoelectric Co., Ltd. - Led Aquarium Light
					

Zhuhai Week Photoelectric Co., Ltd., Experts in Manufacturing and Exporting Led Aquarium Light and 0 more Products.




					weekled.en.alibaba.com
				






I was just looking at there T series light, My personal preference is for red, green, blue, white and there missing the white.. 

What I haven't seen before was the row of UV Led's 



According to them

"The new RGB led chips have bright colors, make red grass more red , green grass more green, realizing the double effect of ornamental cultivation, the UV spectrum promotes the plant color of plants, making the aquatic plants grow colorful and vivid."
My initial thoughts were that there trying to sell a marine light into the freshwater market but I did come across some research on UVA








						UVA Radiation Is Beneficial for Yield and Quality of Indoor Cultivated Lettuce
					

Understanding the wavelength dependence of plant responses is essential for optimizing production and quality of indoor plant cultivation. UVA is the main component of solar UV radiation, but its role on plant growth is poorly understood. Here, two experiments were conducted to examine whether...




					www.frontiersin.org
				




I apologise if this has been covered by another post, I haven't been active for a while.


----------



## Barbara Turner (11 Jan 2021)

I can't believe no one replied..


----------



## dw1305 (11 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


Barbara Turner said:


> I can't believe no one replied..


I'll add in @oreo57, he may be your best hope for an informed comment.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (11 Jan 2021)

Hi @Barbara Turner

Aquarium lighting is a topic that interests me greatly having designed my own aquarium lighting several years ago.

I have not heard of the company you mention. But, I would make a couple of immediate observations:

[1]  I incorporated UV-A LEDs into the lighting fixture that is over my main tank. I did so because it may encourage breeding of fish. It also penetrates deep into the water column.

[2] I note from the spectrum shown above that there is zero output at 660 nm. Nor is there much output at 430 nm. These two wavelengths correspond to the peaks of the absorption spectrum of chlorophyll a. This is something I always look for in an aquarium light.

I have to leave it at that for the moment.

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (11 Jan 2021)

Hi again @Barbara Turner 

Further to my post above, a few more comments:

[3] This light unit appears to be controlled by an Android or iPhone app. Unfortunately, WeekAqua's website is not very helpful. Indeed, their website still appears to be under construction. There are no reviews that I can find for the Android app. It's only been installed 100+ times. If the Android app isn't up to scratch, then you may run into problems. I didn't check the iPhone app.

[4] I can find more information about this product on alibaba than on the manufacturer's website. Very odd.

[5] Are you aware that the product in which you are interested has a built-in fan? Not good, in my view. Will possibly get noisy over time.

I don't get a positive feeling about this lighting product nor about the company behind it.

JPC


----------



## oreo57 (11 Jan 2021)

Barbara Turner said:


> I can't believe no one replied..



There is at least 1/2 doz oddball Chinese lights on Alibaba.
Even more mainstream ones in that firm including Aquatic life Halo ( ok it's square). Unfortunately the freshwater version was discontinued.
Or Hiro which us wrgb
Amazon product
As to true uv (rarely included then rarely in high quantity) think the jury us still out on importance in planted tanks.
Sure can probably stimulate pigment production ( any high light blue will do the same).
It's definitely photosynthetic down to uv-b.
Produces more flavenoids/thc ect. Probably on many plant species.
Point is it's complicated.
Looks to use 400-. 405 nm borderline uv depending on the definition used.
Every COB led is rows of tiny diodes


----------



## oreo57 (12 Jan 2021)

Actually looks like what you are looking for  wrgb +V(uv) according to the spectrum chart.








						B Series WRGB Pandent Style Full Spectrum Aquarium Light with Built-in
					

HIRO Aquatics B series Full Spectrum Aquarium WGRB Light features a cylinder lamp shape with a built-in cooling fan. WGRB provides four kinds of light- white light, red light, green light and blue light, covering almost all the spectrum plants needed for photosynthesis, not only improving the...




					www.hiroaquatics.com


----------



## Wookii (12 Jan 2021)

Barbara Turner said:


> I can't believe no one replied..



I would have done if I’d seen your post.

I looked for some time to find a spot style RGB light (RGB is in using these RGB combination chips - to me the addition of white LED’s ruin the colour rendition). This is the first time I’ve seen them with a UV element though - presumably added for the reef market. The ones I’ve seen in the past (identical housing) were just RGB.

Previously could only find them available from Chinese sellers such as this, and also several in Aliexpress, and I didn’t want to risk a purchase.

With regards to Week Aqua (Zhuhai Week Photoelectric Co. Ltd), I have come across their name before - if the internet is to be believed, they also OEM manufacture for other companies including ADA.


----------



## Barbara Turner (18 Jan 2021)

I would guess that week aqua also manufacture the "Hiro brand " or Hio manufacture week.





						Full Spectrum 70w Led Aquarium Light For Freshwater Aquarium Tank Lampen With Multifunction Aquarium Light Hanging Kit - Buy Full Spectrum Led Aquarium Light,70w Led Aquarium Light,Led Aquarium Light For Freshwater Aquarium Product on Alibaba.com
					

Full Spectrum 70w Led Aquarium Light For Freshwater Aquarium Tank Lampen With Multifunction Aquarium Light Hanging Kit - Buy Full Spectrum Led Aquarium Light,70w Led Aquarium Light,Led Aquarium Light For Freshwater Aquarium Product on Alibaba.com



					www.alibaba.com
				




It's a shame the build quality doesn't look quite as nice as the T90 PRO variant, I would rather have white than UV.

Always bugs the crap out of me when they describe a fan as silent.. It has moving parts, therefore, it isn't silent.





I've visited power tool manufactures in china with Metabo Bosch and Dewalt along with some very budget brands all rolling out of the same factory.. 
Just because they're from the same factory doesn't mean they're all the same quality. Everything changes from bearing quality to the copper in the windings, even the plastic the cases are made from becomes mainly recycled regrind.

I had a play with a range of LED's and I definitely prefered RED Green  Blue and White, Just need to finish the rest of the design.. 

These are by far the best RGWB LED's I have come across, just need to finish my PCB design.


----------

